# The Adventures of creeper



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

In petco day 22.

This water is the most filthy water on earth. I can't stand being fed goldfish flakes. Get of my fin Finnian you know that we can't get away from each other. Cut it OUT!! Do not even get me started with the Guppies in their crystal cleer water getting fed color inhancing tropical fish food. I'm so depressed that my color is fading." look Dad he is the best one i have seen at any of the fish stores!" Of course he is talking about the Guppies again they alwase take no notise in us bettas way up here. " His black color is the coolest i have seen in three years!" Finnian is Black i bet she is talking about Finnian. I have to put on my best trick so i corkskrew." sir, sir how much is the Black halfmoon?" Bingo I am going to get adopted and get a nice warm tank. Oh wait I see there cart. they are getting a 5 gallon Hex tank with built in hater and filter, Color enhansing Betta bites, rainbow gravel, at sea turtle ornament, and 3 mini plants.

Come back Next sater day for an update on the adventures of Creeper


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good so far!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Needs work, but it is fine. Things look jammed in and squished so it sounds... like Finnian? is idk... Needs work! Say it more like this:
In Petco day 22...

My cup water is the most filthy water on earth! I can't stand being fed goldfish flakes. Get of my fin Finnian,you know that we can't get away from each other. Cut it OUT!! Do not even get me started with the Guppies in their crystal cleer water getting fed color enhancing tropical fish food. I'm so depressed that my color is fading. "Look Dad, he is the best one I have seen at any of the fish stores!" said a tiny boy. Of course he is talking about the Guppies again they always take no notice in us bettas way up here. "His black color is the coolest I have seen in three years!" Finnian is Black, so I bet she is talking about Finnian. I have to put on my best trick so i corkskrew. "Sir, sir how much is the Black halfmoon?" Bingo I am going to get adopted and get a nice warm tank. Oh wait I see their cart. they are getting a 5 gallon Hex tank with built in heater and filter, Color enhansing Betta bites, rainbow gravel, a sea turtle ornament, and 3 mini plants.
That is my editing but that was me, you own it! Sorry, I just love editing. Sorry if it is against the forum rules, delete this if it is. BETTABUDDI1221 OWNS THIS! Who is talking? Finnian?


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanx for the help. I'll make the changes right now.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Who is talking? I can help. I can start PMing you some tips.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh now the Edit button is gone


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

You can repost. After 20 min. you can't edit.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

nice betta


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet! =]

So he's named Creeper? Like The Creeper?  LOL! 

I can't wait to hear more about him and his adventures! =]


----------

